
Ask HN: Biggest wins when reducing cloud computing costs - skewart
I&#x27;m curious about the best ways people have found to reduce cloud infrastructure costs.<p>Has moving from a third-party service to a self-managed solution been worth the additional work required?  What about simply shopping around and switching from one vendor to another?
======
QuinnyPig
It's going to depend upon your scale, and your architecture.

Rearchitecting your application to avoid $10K a month in cross-AZ replication
may make sense. Doing that to save $10 a month is likely ridiculous.

Migrating between vendors to save a few bucks is generally a fool's errand for
anything that's sufficiently complex. Find a platform, commit to it, and then
work to leverage resources responsibly within that platform.

Remember that "elastic" means scaling down as well as up.

